# Musclebeach



## Musclebeach (Jan 23, 2005)

1/23/05
So I have browsed these forums for A LONG TIME and have kept my journal in a notebook.  I finally decided I would keep a journal on here, so that I could send some of my training friends across the country here to see what I do on a daily basis.  

So a little backround info on myself... Im 18, 6'2.5", 198@9am.  My body fat using 7 site calipers is approx 8.9%.  Below is the site I use:

http://www.linear-software.com/online.html

Anyways, I am a brown belt in both Shuri-ryu Karate and Shinto Yoshin-ryu Jiu-Jitsu.  I also take gymnastics.  I have been accepted into the Air Force Academy, so that means no roid/GH, not that I would consider taking them till I am 21+.  I will be starting cardio once it gets warm enough to run outside seeing as I will be running a lot at AFA and at a high altitude.  PAE (Physical Aptitude Exam) is one of the physical tests you take there and I want to blow them away, last test 01/03/05:

Pushups (2min)  ~  109  ~  109points
Chinups (full hang)  ~  18  ~  90points
Broadjump (stand long jump)  ~  9'0"  ~  108points  
300 yard shuttle run (25yards down, 25yards back, x6)  ~  55sec  ~  20points
Kneeling basketball throw  ~  80feet  ~  160 points

Total  ~  487points  
Goal  ~  500+ (no incoming freshmen has ever gotten 500, therefore my goal)


Lifting goals and backround and such now:
I have been lifting since about half way through 7th grade.  I got very serious about it the summer before I entered HS.  Only problem was I didnt start doing legs until the summer before my Sophomore year.  

End of Fresh year maxes (no legs...   ):
Bench  ~  165

End of Soph year maxes (didnt do deads yet...   ):
Bench  ~  210
Parallel Squat  ~  255

End of Junior year maxes:
Bench  ~  250
Parallel Squat  ~  385
Dead  ~  365

Stats as of now:
Bench  ~  300 (attempted 315, couldnt complete lockout)  
ATF (ATF=Ass to the floor) Squat (pre-injury)  ~  335
Dead (pre-injury)  ~  405

I dont know a max on parallel squat because I cycle 3 weeks high rep/high weight (I do ATF squats in this time) and 5 weeks low rep/very heavy weight ( I do parallel squats in this time) for legs.  However about 3 weeks into the low rep/very heavy weight I felt a bad twinge, I guess you would call it, in my ass about a month ago and will just be starting real leg days again.  Since the injury I have been riding the bike and doing VERY light leg curls/ext.  

Heres the split (I know many of you probably wont agree with it, but it has worked pretty well for me over the past 4 years, however constructive critism is greatly appreciated), Abs are done every night (mostly gymnast style training):

Heavy=a lot of sets
Moderate=one or two exercises, but used as a secondary muscle quite a bit
Minimal=very few sets, MAYBE one exercise for 2-3 sets

Monday (upper body except shoulders):
Chest (heavy)
Upper Back (heavy)
Bi (minimal)
Tri (minimal)

Tuesday (Legs and shoulders):
Quads (heavy)
Calves (heavy)
Hams (minimal)
Low Back (minimal)
Shoulders (heavy)

Wednesday (Upper Body except Shoulders):
Chest (minimal)
Upper Back (minimal)
Bi (Heavy)
Tri (heavy)

Thursday (legs and shoulders):
Quads (moderate)
Calves (heavy)
Hams (heavy)
Low Back (heavy)
Shoulders (minimal)

Friday (upper body except shoulders):
Chest (heavy)
Upper Back (heavy)
Bi (minimal)
Tri (minimal)

Weekends are off ~  I still do abs every night though.

What else... Squats and Deads and Cleans and Snatches are performed w/o a belt, until the last set on the heavy cycle time.  No knee wraps either.  No straps on deads.  No gloves.  I go barefoot on squats/deads of any type/cleans/snatches.  Plyos on both leg days.  

I have a gym class 2nd hour in which we lift, we do what the instructor specifies.  He was a personal trainer and knows his stuff.  So I will include my morning workouts (although they vary in reps, sometimes) from my afternoon workouts. 

Currently Im involved in cheerleading, which takes up a lot of time.  I wont list any cheerleading practices, but they do tire me out significantly and since I lift after cheerleading... my numbers fluxuate if I have cheer practice or not.  

Diet (mom is a dietician and takes care of most food aspects, balanced):
4000+ calories daily 
200+ grams protein
No supplements.

Im hoping to get up to about 210-215 by May (Graduation).

If anyone reads this, sorry so long.  

-Jeff.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 23, 2005)

I finally figured out how to put pics in my gallery.  I will get more soon.  

Right now they are just ab shots and not that great IMO.  

-Jeff.


----------



## sara (Jan 23, 2005)

Good luck!! and keep up the good work


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2005)

This link sucks--http://www.linear-software.com/online.html--- Don't click!
I had about 70 porno pop ups.


----------



## sara (Jan 23, 2005)

min0lee, I didn't have any  problems


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 23, 2005)

Are you serious?  I didnt have any even when I turned off my popup blocker.  

Min0 ~ have you scanned your computer for any of those spam/cookie things?  

I will get rid of the link if it really is doing that.

-Jeff.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> Are you serious?  I didnt have any even when I turned off my popup blocker.
> 
> Min0 ~ have you scanned your computer for any of those spam/cookie things?
> 
> ...



Darn it, didn't mean to jump the gun. Those bastards sneak in somehow. 
Sorry.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 24, 2005)

1/23/05
2230
Abs:

1.  Flutter-kicks (4-count)
x43

2.  Scoops/V-ups/Pikes
x12/x12/x12

3.  Situps (legs up)/Situps (normal)/Situps (legs flat)/Situps (legs decline)
x12/x12/x12/x12

4.  Side crunches (both sides)
x25


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 24, 2005)

1/24/05
0900
Advanced Weightlifting Class
Upper Body

1.  Bench
x15 200 (14)

2.  Floor Press
x15 80

3.  Upright Row
x15 105

4.  Db Row
x15 80

5.  Straight Bar Curl
x15 105

6.  Lying Tricep Ext
x15 80

7.  Pushup/Row
x15 40


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 24, 2005)

1/24/05
1530
After School
Upper Body

*N=Negative

1.  Bench 
x3 135
x3 225
x3 255
x3 255
x1 275
x1 275
x3N 315

2.  Db Bench (Combo #3)
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80
x20 60 (16+4)

3.  Tbar Row Machine (Combo #2)
x8 70
x8 72.5
x8 72.5
x8 72.5
x20 45

4.  Incline Bench (Combo #5)
x8 135
x8 140
x8 140
x8 140
x20 115

5.  Overhand Lat Chinups (Combo #4)
x8
x8
x8
x8
x20 (7+2+2+2+1+1+5N)

6.  3 Way Bench (narrow/normal/wide grip) (3in bar)
x5


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 25, 2005)

1/24/05 
Tuesday
2230
Abs

1.  Flutter Kicks (4 count):
x44

2.  Situps (legs decline)/Situps (legs flat)/Situps (normal)/Situps (legs up):
x12/x12/x12x/x12

3.  V-ups/Pikes/Scoops:
x12/x12/x12

4.  Side Crunches:
x25


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

Kick ass man.  You'll be glad you started a journal.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 25, 2005)

1/25/05
Tuesday
0900
Lower Body

1.  Leg Press (Combo #2):
x15 540

2.  Sissy Squats (Combo #1):
x1min 87

3.  4-way Shoulders (Front Raise/Lateral Raise/Front to Rear/Overhead Press)(Combo #4):
x15 25

4.  Shoulder Pistons (Combo #3):
x15 40

5.  Military Press:
x15 115(12)

6.  Leg Ext.:
x15 Plate 20


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 25, 2005)

I already am glad, some of my friends who I have met elsewhere are able to come here and see my training, I am hoping some of them will start the same thing.  

~Jeff.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 25, 2005)

1/25/05
Tuesday
1515
After School
Lower Body:

The first 3 exercises are performed right after eachother, rest=walk to next exercise.

1.  Leg Press:
x30 430

2.  Squat (parallel):
x20 235 (13+7) (belt)

3.  Deadlift:
x10 295 (belt)

4.  Cleans (Power not Olympic Style):
x50 190 (<10) (belt)

Plyos:

5.  Box Jump (~48in box) off jump/off ~12in box/off ~30in box:
x10/x10/x10

6.  Harvard Blasts (~24in box) (Combo #7):
x20
x20
x20

7.  Single Leg Depth Jumps (~24in box) (Combo #6):
x5
x5
x5

8.  Depth Jump (~24in box) over (~24in box):
x10
x10
x10


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 26, 2005)

1/25/05
Tuesday
2230
Abs

1.  Flutter Kicks (4 count):
x45

2.  Scoops/V-ups/Pikes:
x13/x13/x13

3.  Situps (Legs decline)/Situps (Legs Flat)/Situps (Normal)/Situps (Legs up):
x13/x13/x13/x13

4.  Side Crunches:
x25


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 26, 2005)

1/26/05
Wednesday
1515
Upper Body

Notes:  Fantastic day today, I love lifting but just felt amazing today.  I wanted to get 315 on bench today, which I got, read below.  But I figured out a pysching up variation that I used on every exercise today.  Im gonna try that for low back/legs tomorrow.  Also put some even more hardcore stuff on the mp3 player. 

BW=Bodyweight

1.  Bench (max):
x3 135
x3 185
x2 225
x1 275
x1 315
x1 325  *ended up getting 325, went up very smooth

2.  Bench:
x30 135

3.  Concentration Curls (Combo #4):
x8 40
x8 40
x8 40
x8 40
x20 30

4.  Frenchies (EZ-curl bar lying tricep ext)(Combo #3):
x8 90
x8 100
x8 100
x8 100
x20 75

5.  Barbell Curls (3in bar) (Combo #6):
x8 85
x8 75
x8 65
x8 55
x30 45

6.  Single Arm Skullcrushers (Combo #5):
x8 45
x8 45
x8 45
x8 45

7.  Roman Chair Dips (Combo #5, just for x30):
x30 BW

8.  Towel Curls:
x6

9.  Bench Dips:
x250 BW

10.  Overhand Chinups:
1/2/3/4/5/4/3/2/1/2/3/4/3/2/1/2/3/2/1/2/1=51


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 27, 2005)

1/26/05
Wednesday
2230
Abs

1. Flutter Kicks (4 count):
x45

2. Situps (Legs up)/Situps (Normal)/Situps (Legs Flat)/Situps (Legs decline):
x13/x13/x13/x13

3. V-ups/Scoops/Pikes:
x13/x13/x13

4. Side Crunches:
x25


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 27, 2005)

1/27/05
Thursday
0900
Lower Body

Warmup:
1.  Sissy Squats:
x:30
x:30
x:20 (jump)
x:20 (jump)

2.  Knee Drives:
x:20


1.  Leg Press:
x15 540

2.  Shrugs (Barbell) (Warmup for shoulders):
x15 315

3.  Lateral Raise:
x15 35

4.  Incline Supine Scaptions:
x15 25


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 27, 2005)

1/27/05
Thursday
1530
Lower Body

1.  Deadlift:
x30 275 (belt)

2.  SLDL:
x20 135

3.  Squat:
x10 275 (8)(belt)

4.  Clean:
x3 135
x3 185
x10 225 (belt)

5.  Lying Hamstring Curls:
x50 plate 5

6.  Military Press:
x5 145 (belt)
x5 145 (belt)
x5 145 (3) (belt)

7.  Single Leg Calf Raises:
x20 45

8. Box Jump (~48in box) off jump/off ~12in box/off ~30in box:
x10/x10/x10

9.  Lateral Box Jump (~48in box):
x10
x10
x10


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn, dude, good lookin' lifts.  Keep it up!  (great quote, too.)


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 29, 2005)

1/27/05
Thursday
2230
Abs

1. Flutter Kicks (4 count):
x45

2. V-ups/Scoops/Pikes:
x13/x13/x13

3. Situps (Legs decline)/Situps (Legs Flat)/Situps (Normal)/Situps (Legs up):
x13/x13/x13/x13

4. Side Crunches:
x25


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 29, 2005)

1/28/05
Friday
0900
Upper Body

Wasnt feeling great today at all.  

1.  Bench
x15 200 (13)

2.  Upright Row
x15 135

3.  Full Arnolds
x15 40

4.  Bench Dips
x75 BW
x75 BW
x75 BW

5.  Russian Twists
x15 35


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 29, 2005)

1/28/05
Friday
1515
Upper Body

Bench sucked, still didnt feel great but...

"Why accept good, when great is within reach?"  

1.  Bench 
x3 135
x3 185
x5 240
x5 240 (3)
x3 260 (1+1N)
x3 260 (1+1N)
x3 260 (1+2N)

2.  Barbell Rows (Combo #3):
x8 185
x8 185
x8 185
x8 185
x20 135

3.  DB Bench (Combo #2):
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80 (7)
x8 80 (7)
x20 60

4.  Incline DB Bench (Combo #5):
x8 60
x8 60
x8 60
x8 60
x20 45

5.  DB Row (Combo #4):
x8 80
x8 80 
x8 80
x8 80
x20 70

6.  Shrugs (Combo #7):
x10 315
x10 315
x10 315
x10 315
x10 315

7.  Wide Overhand Chinups (Combo #6):
x5 BW
x5 BW
x5 BW
x5 BW
x5 BW

Thanks Pylon, I work my ass off.  Awesome quote huh?  www.defendis.com

I didnt do abs last night (I am writing this Saturday morning), I got home late and still didnt feel great.  And of course I feel extremely bloated since I didnt do them.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 30, 2005)

1/29/05
Saturday
LATE ~ dont even know the time
Abs

1. Flutter Kicks (4 count):
x45

2. V-ups/Scoops/Pikes:
x13/x13/x13

3.  Situps (Arms overhead w/ 5lb plate)/Leg hold (6in above ground):
x25/x:25

4. Side Crunches:
x25


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey Jeff, strength looks fantastic. I am really impressed. I am curious you hit 325 for a 1RM on bench---is that with or without arching your back? Also, are you touching your chest with the bar or no?


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 30, 2005)

Thats with an arch in my back, butt and shoulders are on the bench, feet on the ground.  And it is also with a slight pause on my chest (1-2 sec).  I occasionally do benches with a belt trying me to the bench, no light at all, if you have ever tried this it is considerably harder because people naturally have some type of arch in their back.  

I see you got 350.  Very impressive.  The deadlift is even more impressive, IMO.  Very nice work man and thanks for stopping by.

-Jeff.

*EDIT ~ I definetly understand why you ask about touching the chest, I got guys at my school telling me they benched 200, or 250.  Other people are like, yeh he benched it about a foot off of his chest.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 31, 2005)

1/30/05
Sunday
2330
Abs

1. Flutter Kicks (4 count):
x45

3. Situps (Arms overhead w/ 5lb plate)/Leg hold (6in above ground)/Situps:
x25/x:25/x25

2. Pikes/Scoops/V-ups:
x13/x13/x13

4. Side Crunches:
x25


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 31, 2005)

1/31/05
Monday
1515
Upper Body

1. Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225
x3 260
x3 260
x2 280
x2 280
x3N 315

2. DB Bench (Combo #3):
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80
x20 60

3. T-bar Machine (Combo #2):
x8 72.5
x8 72.5
x8 72.5
x8 72.5
x20 47.5

4.  Incline Bench (Combo #5):
x8 140
x8 140
x8 140
x8 140
x20 115

5.  90* Barbell Rows (Combo #4):
x8 115
x8 115
x8 115
x8 115
x20 95

6.  Shrugs (Combo #7):
x10 315
x10 315
x10 315
x10 315
x10 315

7.  Lat Overhand Chinups (Combo #8):
x5
x5
x5
x5
x5


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 1, 2005)

1/31/05
Monday
2330
Abs

1. Flutter Kicks (4 count):
x45

3. Situps (Vacuum)/Situps (Legs Decline)/Situps (Legs up)
x25/x25/x25

2. Scoops/V-ups/Pikes:
x13/x13/x13

4. Side Crunches:
x25

4525 calories.


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 1, 2005)

2/1/05
Tuesday
0900
Lower Body

1.  Leg Press:
x15 540

2.  Military Press:
x15 115

3.  Lateral Step-ups:
x15 60/60

4.  4 Way Shoulders:
x15 25

5.  Olympic Cleans (form):
x5 135
x5 135

6.  Shoulder Ladders


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 1, 2005)

2/1/05
Tuesday
1515
Lower Body

1.  Leg Press:
x30 450

2.  Squats:
x20 225

3.  Deads:
x10 315

4.  Cleans:
x100 165

5.  Leg Press Calf Raises:
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270

6. Box Jump (~48in box) off jump/off ~12in box/off ~30in box:
x10/x10/x10

7. Lateral Box Jump (~48in box):
x10
x10
x10


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 3, 2005)

2/1/05
Tuesday
2230
Abs

1.  Flutter Kicks (4 count):
x45

2.  Side Crunches
x25

calories=4665


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 3, 2005)

2/2/05
Wednesday
1515
Upper Body

Felt really good today, most weights went up a little.  

1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225

2.  CG Bench:
x3 225
x3 225
x3 225

3.  Concentration Curls (Combo #4):
x8 45
x8 45
x8 45
x8 45
x20 30

4.  Frenchies (Combo #3):
x8 100
x8 100
x8 100
x8 100
x20 80

5.  Barbell Curls (3in bar)(Combo #6):
x8 85
x8 85
x8 75
x8 80
x30 50

6.  Single Arm Pressdowns (Combo #5): 
x8 plate 3
x8 plate 3
x8 plate 3
x8 plate 3

7. Roman Chair Dips (Combo #5, just for x30):
x30 BW

8.  Bench Dips:
x250 BW

9.  Overhand Chinups:
1/2/3/4/5/6/5/4/3/2/1=36

10.  Underhand Pullups:
1/2/3/4/5/4/3/2/1=25

calories=4840


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 3, 2005)

2/3/05
Thursday
0900
Lower Body

Warmup
1.  Sissy Squats (Combo #2):
x:30
x:30
x:30

2.  Fast Feet (Combo #1):
x:30
x:30
x:30


1.  Squats:
x15 245 (belt)

2.  Single Arm Supine Incline Lateral Raises:
x15 25

3.  4 Way Shoulders:
x15 25

4.  Bulgarian Squats:
x10 95


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 3, 2005)

2/3/05
Thursday
1515
Lower Body

1.  Deads:
x30 285

2.  SLDL:
x20 145

3.  Squats:
x10 275

4.  Military Press:
x5 145
x5 145
x5 145

5. Box Jump (~48in box) off jump/off ~12in box/off ~30in box:
x10/x10/x10

6. Lateral Box Jump (~48in box):
x10
x10
x10 

7.  Plate Pinch/Plate Raise/Plate Press:
x:30 25/x25 45/x25 45


----------



## T-Man (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey Musclebeach,

Congrats to such a ripped body and great lifts. Where's Selma located in IN?   I live just North of Indy and go to school near Ben Davis.


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 6, 2005)

2/3/05
Thursday
2230
Abs

This workout is the same as Wednesday night, I just forgot to put Wednesdays on here.  

1. Flutter Kicks (4 count):
x50

2.  Scoops/Situps (vacuum)/V-ups/Situps (decline)/Pikes:
x13/x13/x13/x13/x13

3.  Side Crunches:
x25


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 6, 2005)

~T-man, Selma is near Muncie.  I go to a tiny school called Wapahani.  Ben Davis is a monstrousity of a school, Im just curious but what are the strongest guys up there benching/squatting/deadlifting/cleaning, etc.

2/4/05
Friday
0900
Upper Body

1.  Bottom Rack Bench:
x15 185

2.  DB Bench:
x15 80 (12)

3.  DB Row:
x15 97.5


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 6, 2005)

2/4/05
Friday
1515
Upper Body

F=Forced
N=Negative

1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 220
x5 245
x5 245 (3+2F)
x3 265 (2+F)
x3 265 (1+2F)
xF 265 (1F+4N)

2.  DB Bench (Combo #3):
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80
x20 60

3.  DB Row (Combo #2):
x8 97.5
x8 97.5
x8 97.5
x8 97.5
x20 80

4.  Incline Bench (Combo #5):
x8 140
x8 140
x8 140
x8 140
x20 115

5.  Barbell Rows (Combo #4):
x8 185
x8 185
x8 185
x8 185
x20 135

6.  Shrugs (Combo #7):
x10 315
x10 315
x10 315
x10 315
x10 315
x10 315

7.  Lat Overhand Chinups (Combo #6):
x5 BW 
x5 BW 
x5 BW 
x5 BW 
x5 BW 
x5 BW 

Calories=4045


----------



## T-Man (Feb 7, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> ~T-man, Selma is near Muncie. I go to a tiny school called Wapahani. Ben Davis is a monstrousity of a school, Im just curious but what are the strongest guys up there benching/squatting/deadlifting/cleaning, etc.


Yeah Ben Davis is a huge school. Our school is directly across from BD and I think I heard that some kid benched 400+ for his max. LOL, at our school the record is only 255lbs (im only 20lbs away! ) Oh, btw, your pictures are incredible, damn I wish I had your body!


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 8, 2005)

~T-man, thanks man, I have worked my ass off to get here, and I still am working my ass off, and I will continue to work my ass off until the day I die!  Lol. 

400+ thats very impressive for a HS kid.  

-Jeff.


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 11, 2005)

2/7/05 Monday ~ 

Upper Body 1515 ~
1.  Towel Bench:
x15 225 (10)

2.  DB Bench:
x15 80 (11)

3.  Overhand Chins:
x15 BW

4.  Upright Row:
x15 155

5.  Zottman Curls:
x15 35

6.  3 Position Curls:  <--- What a bitch ~ I loved it!
x15 65


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 11, 2005)

2/8/05 Tuesday ~ 

Lower Body @ 1515 ~ 
1.  Leg Press:
x30 440

2.  Squat:
x20 235

3.  Deads:
x10 315

4.  Cleans:
x3 135
x3 185
x10 225

5.  Military Press:
x5 145
x5 145
x5 145

6.  Lateral Raises:
x5 40
x5 40
x5 40

7. Box Jump (~48in box) off jump/off ~12in box/off ~30in box:
x10/x10/x10

8. Lateral Box Jump (~48in box):
x10
x10
x10

9.  Harvards:
x15
x15
x15


Abs @ 2230 ~ 
1.  Flutter Kicks (4 Count):
x50

2.  Side Crunches:
x30


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 11, 2005)

2/9/05 Wednesday ~ 

Upper Body @ 1515 ~ 
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225

2.  CG Bench:
x3 225
x3 225
x3 225

3.  Concentration Curls (Combo #4):
x8 45
x8 45
x8 45
x8 45
x20 30

4.  French Presses (Combo #3):
x8 100
x8 100
x8 100
x8 100
x20 80

5.  3in Barbell Curls (Combo #6):
x8 85
x8 85
x8 85
x8 85
x30 50

6.  Single Arm Pressdowns (Combo #5):
x8 plate 3 
x8 plate 3 
x8 plate 3 
x8 plate 3 

7.  Roman Chair Dips (Combo #5, just x30):
x30 BW

8.  Overhand Chins:
1/2/3/4/5/6/7/6/5/4/3/2/1=49

9.  Underhand Pulls:
1/2/3/4/5/6/5/4/3(25)/2(25)/1(25)=36


Abs @ 2230 ~ 
1.  Flutter Kicks (4 Count):
x50

2.  Situps (Vacuum)/Flutter Kick Hold (5lbs):
x25/x:30

3.  Scoops/V-ups/Pikes:
x13/x13/x13

4.  Side Crunches:
x25


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 11, 2005)

2/10/05 Thursday ~ 

Lower Body @ 0900 ~ 
1.  Deads:
x30 295

2.  SLDL:
x20 150

3.  Squats:
x10 275

4.  Cleans:
x10  205

5.  Lying Hamsting Curls:
x50 plate 5

6. Military Press:
x5 145
x5 145
x5 145

7. Box Jump (~48in box) off jump/off ~12in box/off ~30in box:
x10/x10/x10

8. Lateral Box Jump (~48in box):
x10
x10
x10

9.  Boards:
x1 hallway(approx 100ft both ways)


Abs @ 2230 ~ 
1.  Flutter Kicks:
x50

2.  Side Crunches:
x25


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 12, 2005)

2/11/05 Friday ~ 

Upper body @ 0900 ~ 
1.  Bench:
x15 200(12)

2.  Roman Chair Dips:
xF BW(20)

3.  Power Push:
x15 40

4.  Overhand Chins:
xF BW(13)

5.  EZ Bar Tricep Ext:
x15 100

6.  Bench Dips:
xF 50

7.  Full Arnolds:
x15 40

8.  Barbell Curls:
xF 95(15)

9.  Eagle Pushups:
xF BW(55)


Upper body @ 1515 ~ 
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225
x3 260
x3 260
x2 275 (1+1N)

2.  DB Bench (Combo #3):
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80
x20 60

3.  DB Row (Combo #2):
x8 97.5
x8 97.5
x8 97.5
x8 97.5
x20 80

4.  Lat Overhand Chins (Combo #5):
x8 BW 
x8 BW 
x8 BW 
x8 BW 
xF BW(8)

5.  Incline DB Flys (Combo #4):
x8 30
x8 30
x8 30
x8 30

6.  Decline Diamond Pushups (Combo #4, just last set):
xF BW(25)

7.  Shrugs (had to use straps after I picked up the bar the first time and ripped caluses off of 3 fingers):
x20 315
x20 315
x20 315

8.  Overhand Chins:
(BW+25) 1/2/3/4/5/4/3/2/1=25

9.  Overhand Chins:
(BW) 1/2/3/4/5/6/7/6/5/4/3/2/1=49


----------



## silencer (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi man, I have no idea how I stubled onto your journal, maybe I checked your profile on a post or something and got curious...Anyway I would just like to say Nice work man, you seem to be doing well , I noticed you havn't tried a 1 rep max for a while though, just curious to why? ...Nice definition by the way on the pictures. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 13, 2005)

I havent for about 2 weeks, last time I tried I got 325.  Honestly I have been feeling extremely weak on my bench program, so I havent felt comfortable with the higher numbers (I havent been over 300lbs since I maxed).  My bench program is over in 2 weeks, so I will try 335 then. 

Thanks for stumbling by man!  Thanks for the compliment on the pics.  

-Jeff.


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 14, 2005)

2/14/2005 Monday

Upper Body @ 0900:
1.  Bench:
x10 195
x10 200
x10 205 (7)

2.  Upright Row:
x10 135
x10 135
x10 135

3.  Zottman Curls:
x10 40
x10 40
x10 40


Upper Body @ 1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x5 250
x3 270 (2+1H)
x3 270 (1+2H)
x3N 315

2. DB Bench (Combo #3):
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80
x20 60

3. DB Row (Combo #2):
x8 97.5
x8 97.5
x8 97.5
x8 97.5
x20 80

4. Lat Overhand Chins (Combo #5):
x8 BW 
x8 BW 
x8 BW 
x8 BW 
xF BW(8)

5. Incline DB Flys (Combo #4):
x8 30
x8 30
x8 30
x8 30

6. Decline Diamond Pushups (Combo #4, just last set):
xF BW(25)

7. Shrugs:
x10 315
x10 315
x10 315
x20 315
x20 315


8. Overhand Chins:
(BW+25) 1/2/3/4/5/4/3/2/1=25

9. Overhand Chins:
(BW) 1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/8/7/6/5/4/3/2/1=81

10.  Underhand Pulls:
(BW) 1/2/3/4/5/6/7/6/5/4/3/2/1=49


----------



## AndrewSS (Feb 14, 2005)

damn, good journal! I need to start one...


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 16, 2005)

2/16/2005 Tuesday

0900:
1.  Squat:
x20 245

2.  4 Way Shoulders:
x20 25

3.  Shoulder Pistons:
x20 35


1200:
1.  Military Press:
x5 145
x5 145
x5 145

2.  Single Arm Incline Supine Scaptions:
x8 20
x8 20
x8 20


1515:
1.  Leg Press:
x20 540

2.  Squat:
x20 235

3.  Deads:
x10 335

4.  Leg Press:
x10 540

5.  Squat:
x10 245

6.  Calf Raises:
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270

7. Box Jump (~48in box) off jump/off ~12in box/off ~30in box:
x10/x10/x10

8. Lateral Box Jump (~48in box):
x10
x10
x10

9.  Single Leg Depth Jumps:
x5
x5
x5 ~ bad sound in my back, so i stopped and realized I could stand up completely straight ~ chiropractor appt for wednesday


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 16, 2005)

2/16/2005 Wednesday:

My low back hurt severely... went to chiropractor... minor slipped disc so another appt on friday...

1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225

2.  CG Bench:
x3 225
x3 230
x3 235

3. Concentration Curls (Combo #4):
x8 45
x8 45
x8 45
x8 45
x20 30

4. French Presses Straight Bar (Combo #3):
x8 100
x8 100
x8 100
x8 100
x20 80  

5.  Towel Curls (Combo #6):
x6
x4
x2

6.  Roman Chair Dips (Combo #5):
x35
x35 pause
x35 pause

7.  Overhand Chins:
1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10=55


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 19, 2005)

2.15.2005 Thursday

0900:
1.  Squat (havent gone low reps heavy weight for awhile, so was just getting back into it):
x3 225
x3 275
x3 315
x3 365

2.  Clean:
x3 135
x3 205
x3 225


1515:
1.  Leg Press (Combo #2):
x10 540
x10 540
x10 520
x10 500
x10 500

2.  Squat (Combo #1):
x10 275
x10 265
x10 245
x10 235
x10 235

3.  Military Press:
x5 145
x5 145
x5 145

4.  Lateral Raise:
x8 40
x15 30
x20 25
x25 20
x30 15
x40 8

5. Overhead Press:
x8 40
x15 30
x20 25
x25 20
x30 15
x40 8


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 19, 2005)

2.17.2005

1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 225
x3 265
x2 285
x1 335 (didnt get it)

2. DB Bench (Combo #3):
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80
x20 60

3. DB Row (Combo #2):
x8 97.5
x8 97.5
x8 97.5
x8 97.5
x20 80

4. Incline DB Flys (Combo #5):
x8 30
x8 30
x8 30
x8 30
x8 30

5. Lat Overhand Chins (Combo #4):
x8 BW 
x8 BW 
x8 BW 
x8 BW 
x8 BW

6.  Shrugs:
x15 315
x10 365
x10 365
x10 365
x20 315

7.  Overhand Chins:
1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/9/8/7/6/5/4/3/2/1=100


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 19, 2005)

How much do you weigh?  Those are impressive numbers.


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 19, 2005)

201lbs @ 6'2.5"


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Brother, Big Numbers!!! Looks good. Nice to see another fellow Martial Artist. Still training? I am a Purple Sash in 5 animal Kung Fu, and have trained and fought in Traditional Muay Thai!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 20, 2005)

I am unfortunetly not still training.  I am involved in to many school activities right now to have time to train at level I would need to to continue on to blackbelt.  

Muay Thai... hmmmmm I have looked into that but have not been able to find any dojos that teach that.  How did you like it?  When I was deeply involved in the karate aspect I would do several Muay Thai shin "conditioning" drills.  

Thanks for stopping by.

-Jeff.


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 21, 2005)

EDIT ~ I am still lifting.  I am just not still training in Karate/Jiu-Jitsu


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

I LOVED it.  

Ahhhhhhhh yes, The shin conditioning drills   Those where fun, but I'm not all there   One too many shots to the head with an elbow I guess   Keep it up Brother, your routines are lookin good!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 27, 2005)

2.22.2005 Tuesday

I messed my dates of my past few workouts up.  

0900:
1.  Push Press:
x3 185
x3 205
x3 225

2.  Front Raise (Combo #3):
x8 40/40
x8 40/40 
x8 40/40

3.  Shoulder Pistons (Combo #2):
x8 50/50
x8 50/50 
x8 50/50

4.  Single Leg Ext. (MA):
x8 plate 4
x8 plate 4
x8 plate 5

5.  Lateral Step-ups:
x8 60/60

6.  Lunges:
x8 50/50


1515:
1.  Squat:
x3 135
x3 225
x3 275
x3 315
x3 325

2.  Squat ATF:
x3 225
x3 245
x3 255

3.  Leg Press:
x10 630

4.  Calf Raise:
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270

5.  Lateral Raises:
x8 40/40
x15 30/30
x20 25/25
x25 20/20
x30 15/15
x20 8/8

6.  Overhead Press:
x8 40/40
x15 30/30
x20 25/25
x25 20/20
x30 15/15
x20 8/8

7.Rot. Cuff


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 27, 2005)

2.23.2005 Wednesday:

1545:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225

2.  CG Bench:
x3 225
x3 235(2)
x3 235

3.  BBell Curls:
x5 135
x5 135
x5 135
x5 135
x5 135

4.  Chinups (Combo #5):
1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/9/8/7/6/5/4/3/2/1=100

5.  Roman Chair Dips (Combo #4):
2/4/6/8/10/12/14/16/18/20/18/16/14/12/10/8/6/4/2=200


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 27, 2005)

2.24.2005 Thursday:

0900:
1.  Squat:
x8 275
x8 285
x8 300

2.  Single Leg Ext (MA):
x10 plate 5
x10 plate 5
x10 plate 5


1515:
1.  Squat:
x3 135
x3 225
x3 275
x3 315
x3 325
x3 365

2.  Squat ATF:
x3 225
x3 245
x3 255

3.  Leg Press:
x10 630

4.  Calf Raises:
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270

5.  Rot. Cuff


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey Brother, W/O look pretty intense!!! Keep it up


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 27, 2005)

2.25.2005 Friday:

0900:
1.  Towel Bench:
x3 135
x8 205
x8 215
x8 225

2.  DB Bench (Combo #3):
x8 80/80
x8 80/80
x8 80/80

3.  DB Row (Combo #2):
x10 97.5/97.5
x10 97.5/97.5
x10 97.5/97.5


1515:
1.  Bench:  <---Weak
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225
x3 245
x3 255
x2 275(1)

2.  DB Bench (Combo #3):
x12 80/80
x10 80/80
x8 80/80

3.  Incline Flys (Combo #2):
x12 30/30
x10 30/30
x8 30/30

4.  BBell Rows:
x8 135
x8 185
x8 205
x6 225
x6 225
x6 225

5.  DB Row (Combo #6):
x12 97.5/97.5
x10 97.5/97.5
x8 97.5/97.5

6.  Lat Chinups (Combo #5):
x9 BW
x9 BW
x9 BW

7.  Shrugs:
x15 315
x10 365
x10 365
x10 365
x20 315

8.  Chinups:
1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/9/8/7/6/5/4/3/2/1=100


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks man... I have been pretty lazy this week and hadnt felt like updating... so I made myself sit down today w/ my workout book and type everything up!  Lol.  

-Jeff.

PS ~ I got two new pics up in my gallery... check them out and tell me what you think.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 27, 2005)

Damn Brother, those pics are IMPRESSIVE!!!


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 27, 2005)

nice pics man, absolutely ripped and strong as hell, nice job.


----------



## Musclebeach (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks thanks.  I may be cut but Im still small.  My ultimate goal is about 250lbs @ the same body fat I am at now.  

-Jeff.


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 1, 2005)

2.28.05 Monday

0900:
1.  Bottom Rack Bench:
x10 185
x10 185
x10 185

2.  Power Push:
x20 40/40

3.  DB Row:
x10 97.5/97.5
x10 97.5/97.5
x10 97.5/97.5

4.  Hi Row:
x20 200

5.  3 way curls (wide grip):
x15 65

6.  Bench dips:
x90 BW
x90 BW
x90 BW


1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x12 200
x10 205
x8 215 (7)

2.  Incline DB Bench:
x12 60/60
x10 70/70
x8 70/70 (7)

3.  Pushups clap:
x12 BW
x10 BW
x8 BW

4.  Power Push:
x20 40/40

5.  BB Row:
x8 135
x8 185
x8 205
x6 225
x6 225
x6 225
x20 135

6.  DB Row:
x10 97.5/97.5
x10 97.5/97.5
x10 97.5/97.5

7.  Low Row:
x20 200

8.  Chins:
2/4/6/8/10/12/10/8/6/4/2=72


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Brother, Dynamite lookin W/O!!! Man 250 at the same bf% you are now? Brother, you'll be a friggen BEAST!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks man!  Check out your PMs... I sent you a link I would like for you to check out for me...

3.1.2005 Tuesday

1515
1.  Squat:
x3 185
x3 225
x3 275
x3 315
x3 365
x3 315
x3 335 (2)

2.  Squat ATF:
x3 225
x3 245
x3 255

3.  Leg Press:
x10 630

4.  Calf Raise:
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270
x15 270

5. Lateral Raises:
x8 40/40
x15 30/30
x20 25/25
x25 20/20
x30 15/15
x20 8/8

6. Overhead Press:
x8 40/40
x15 30/30
x20 25/25
x25 20/20
x30 15/15
x20 8/8

7.  Rot Cuff.

8.  Forearms


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

Dynamite W/O Brother!!! Chescked the site, looks good, can't wait till your done. Is that you liftin?


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 2, 2005)

THANKS!  Thats me lifting (you like the "Wheres the Growth" t-shirt??) Lots of hard work in making that site... that is a very small portion of it... it was just a test site to see how the videos loaded over the internet.  I am completely done w/ Shoulders, Legs, and Neck.  I also have my muscles maps complete... I have three muscle maps (side, back, front)... I have 250+ pics... one for each muscle that I edited in Photoshop and highlighted each individual muscle.  Kinda like in the test pages.  

Anyways... I have severe pain in my right elbow... probably tendonitis... Im going to the doc Monday to see what the damage is... what fun...

3.2.2005

1515:
1.  High Pull Chins (pull to waist):
x3 BW
x3 BW
x3 BW
x3 BW
x3 BW

2.  Bent Over DB Curls:
x8 40/40
x8 45/45
x8 45/45
x8 45/45

3.  2 Chins/5 Alternating Knee-ups/2 Chins:
x5

EDIT ~ I might put the rest of the 'Shoulder' pages up tomorrow... I will also put the picture folders on there so the images at the bottom of the page work.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2005)

Damn !  I wish I would of known what I know now when I was your age !  Pics are amazing and your wo's are killer!  Keep up the great work


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

Awesome Brother!!! I Loved the T-shirt, where do I find one? I need a couple of 'em   Keep an eye on that elbow.  Keep it up, your pics are a definate inspiration to my old behind!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 3, 2005)

Im not sure where I got that shirt, but I need to get more made!  Lol.  I put the rest of the Shoulders pages on there so check that out if you want.  I also have the mouseovers of the muscles at the bottom of each exercise page... so you just move your mouse over the muscle name and it shows the pic... that is really cool so you should check that out if you can...

And your not an old butt (I was sure to use 'butt' there... sorry sometimes I have a potty mouth... lol)!!!  

Thanks for stopping by GWCaton... your looking pretty big in your pics!


Anyways elbows felt bad to decent so I did do some shoulder work, although not as much as I would have liked to do...

3.3.2005

1515:
1.  SLDL:
x8 170
x8 180
x8 185

2.  Squat:
x3 185
x3 225
x3 275
x3 315
x3 365
x3 315
x3 315

3.  Leg Extension (MA ~ 12.5lb plates)(Combo #4):
x10 plate 23
x10 plate 23
x10 plate 23
x10 plate 23
x10 plate 23
x10 plate 24 (went until I got 10)

4.  Leg Curl (MA ~ 20lb plates)(Combo #3):
x10 plate 4
x10 plate 5
x10 plate 5
x10 plate 5
x10 plate 5
x10 plate 6 (went until I got 10)

5.  Squat:
x5 275

6.  Lateral Raise:
x10 40/40
x15 30/30
x20 25/25
x25 20/20
x30 15/15
x40 10/10

7.  Rot. Cuff

8.  Forearms


----------



## LW83 (Mar 3, 2005)

What did you do for forearms?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2005)

W/O looks good Brother. Please re-send me that site again. It will only let me do the ones you first did. I guess I need a new one thats updated to save. Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 3, 2005)

Angel ~ I sent it to your PMs... and thank you for checking it out!  It was my fault... I changed the link slightly because I moved some stuff around and folders and such... but you dont care about that stuff lol.

LW83 ~ Some wrist curls behind the back and wrist extensions.  For Rot. Cuff I did 3 different band exercises.

-Jeff.


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 4, 2005)

3.4.05 Friday

0900:
1.  Bench*:
x8 205
x8 215
x8 220

2.  BR Bench*:
x8 185
x8 165
x8 165

*during rest time I did pushups until partner finished.


1515:
1.  Incline DB Press:
x12 60/60
x10 70/70
x8 70/70

2.  BB Row:
x8 135
x8 185
x8 205
x6 225
x6 225
x6 225
x20 145

3.  Upright Row (Combo #4):
x8 135
x8 135
x8 135

4.  DB Row (Combo #3):
x10 97.5/97.5
x10 97.5/97.5
x10 97.5/97.5

5.  Shrugs:
x20 315
x10 365
x10 365
x10 365
x20 315

6.  Chins:
15/12/9/6/3/4/5/4/3/2/1=64

7.  Pulls:
1/2/3/4/5/6/5/4/3/2/1=36


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2005)

Looking shredded MB!  And two a days?  You are hardcore .


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Brother, KILLER W/O's


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!  

I went rockclimbing yesterday (Saturday) and my forearms are so sore!  I'm thinking about getting a membership out there, excellent cross-training, plus it will help my chinups... and another good reason for doing it is the high number of good looking toned women who do it too!!  If you guys have never been to a rockclimbing gym you should check it out!   

-Jeff.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 6, 2005)

yup, rockclimbing is alot of fun. i've rockclimbed at chelsea piers in NYC a few times. How big are the walls at that gym musclebeach?


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn you're doing a ton of volume bud! Do you respond better to high-volume?


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 7, 2005)

Func17 ~ they are only like 45 feet w/ a harness... 25 feet w/o a harness.

Monstar ~ I think I do... I cant really do less or else I dont feel like Im gaining.  I am still making pretty good gains so Im gonna keep doing it.  I really like two-a-days... I cant do them every day (dont have time)... but I love kicking my own ass.

Short lifting today... had a doc appt for my right elbow... its just scar tissue so a few weeks of physical therapy... but I can still lift!! YES!

3.7.05 Monday

0900:
1. Bench:
x8 225
x8 225
x8 225 (5+3N)

2.  3-way Curl (180* to 90*/0* to 180*/full curl)(Combo #3):
x8 65
x8 65
x8 65

3.  3-spot Curl (normal grip/wider grip/really wide grip)(Combo #2):
x8 65
x8 65
x8 65

for the 2 and 3 combo that equals 180 reps... at 65lbs... 10,000+lbs of curls!!  Woo hooo pump them bi's up!


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 8, 2005)

3.8.05 Tuesday

1515:
1.  Squat (inbetween parallel and ATF):
x3 225
x3 275
x3 295
x3 295

2.  Squat:
x5 295
x5 295

3.  Squat ATF:
x5 225

4.  Leg Press:
x10 630

5.  Leg Extension:
x10 plate 24
x10 plate 24
x10 plate 24

6. Lateral Raise:
x10 40/40
x15 30/30
x20 25/25
x25 20/20
x30 15/15
x40 10/10

7.  Overhead Press:
x10 40/40
x15 30/30
x20 25/25
x25 20/20
x30 15/15
x40 10/10

8.  Forearms (wrist curls behind back):
x10 135
x10 135
x10 135

9.  Forearms (DB wrist flexion):
x10 25/25
x10 20/20
x10 20/20

10.  Rot. Cuff (Side to chest/Overhead Vball/Front Raise):
x10 
x10 
x10


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

Intense lookin W/O Brother!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 9, 2005)

Only one workout today... and it was short cause I had vball practice... needless to say I was pissed.

3.9.05 Wednesday
1515:
1.  Bench (warmup):
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225

2.  CG Bench:
x3 225
x3 235
x3 245

3.  Chins:
x10 BW
x10 BW
x10 BW

4.  Bent Over Concentration Curl:
x8 45/45
x8 45/45
x8 45/45


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

Awesome Brother!!! Your Chins are killin me, I'm such a weakling with those   Your doin awesome Brother


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Angel... I may have you on chins but I just looked at your journal and you have me on just about everything else!!  Keep up the great work!

Two short workouts... had physical therapy (for my elbow) and vball after school, but I still managed to squeeze a quickie somewhere in there.

3.10.05 Thursday

0900:
1.  Single Leg Squat:
x:30 9/9
x:30 7/7

2.  Squat:
x8 275
x8 295
x8 315

3.  4-Way Shoulders:
x8 30/30
x8 30/30


1515:
1.  Deads (first time since my low back pain... felt fantastic):
x3 225
x3 275
x3 315
x3 335
x1 365
x1 405

2.  SLDL:
x8 175
x8 185
x8 185

3.  Military Press:
x5 135
x5 145
x5 150


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

405 Deads    KILLER numbers in your W/O there Brother!!! How do you like one legged squats? Been thinkin about them, but wondering how to go about them. What are 4 way shoulders? I can think of 3 (front,side,rear) Maybe I'm having a brain fart cause of my age, but I'm drawing a blank here


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 12, 2005)

4-Way shoulders are front raise, lateral raise, front-to-rear, and overhead press.

One legged squats are hard... I go all the way down too.  If you are concerned about your knees... dont go all the way down.

Good workouts today!!!

3.11.05
0900:
1.  Incline Eagle Pushups:
x20

2.  Decline Pushups:
x:20

3.  Diamond Pushups:
x:20

4.  Pushups:
x:20

5.  Power push (hard version):
x15 40/40

6.  Shrugs:
x:45 40/40

7.  DB Row:
x:30 40/40

8.  Manual Back:
x3 failure

9.  Chins (10 pushups per chin not got):
x15 BW (10)

10.  Pushups:
x50

11.  Roman Chair Dips:
x30 BW

12.  Floor Press:
x30 60/60

13.  3-way curls (180* to 90*/90* to full/180* to full):
x:30/x:30/x:30

#1-8 = no rest


1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x8 225
x6 230
x6 230

2.  Incline DB Bench:
x12 60/60
x10 70/70 (8)
x8 70/70 (5)

3.  Power Push (easy version):
x20 40/40

4.  Full BB Row:
x8 135
x8 145
x8 155
x6 175
x6 185
x6 185

5.  DB Row:
x10 97.5/97.5
x10 97.5/97.5
x10 97.5/97.5

6.  Shrugs:
x20 315
x10 365
x10 365
x10 365
x20 315

7.  Chins:
15/12/9/6/5/4/3/2/1=57


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2005)

Holy GOD Brother, your doin it to it!!! Very impressive


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 14, 2005)

Had volleyball practice after my afternoon workout so I had to go short.

3.14.05 Monday

0900:
1.  Bench:
xF 155 (32)

2.  3-way Curls:
x8 70
x8 70

3.  3-spot Curls:
x8 70
x8 70


1515:
1.  Bench:
xF 225 (9)

2.  DB Fly:
x8 40
x8 40
x8 40

3.  Full BB Row:
x12 135
x12 135
x10 145
x10 145

4.  Chins:
x15 BW


Heres something to hopefully inspire you guys:


*TWO KINDS OF PEOPLE* 

There are two kinds of people on earth today.
Just two kinds of people, no more, I say.
Not the good and the bad, for 'tis well understood
The good are half bad and the bad half good.

Not the happy and sad, for the swift flying years
Bring each man his laughter and each man his tears.
Not the rich and the poor, for to count a man's wealth
You must first know the state to his conscience and health.

Not the humble and proud, for in life's busy span
Who puts on vain airs is not counted a man.
No!  The two kinds of people on earth I mean
Are the people who lift, and the people who lean.

Wherever you go you will find the world's masses
Are ever divided in just these two classes.
And, strangely enough, you will find, too, I mean,
There is only one lifter to twenty who lean.

This one question I ask.  Are you easing the load
Of overtaxed lifters who toil down the road?
Or are you a leaner who lets others bear
Your portion of worry and labor and care?

-Ella Wheeler Wilcox


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Good Lookin W/O, and then you played Voleyball after that? Oh man, can you say  
Pretty cool poem too there Brother


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 15, 2005)

3.15.05 Tuesday

0900:
1.  Squat:
x8 275
x8 295
x8 315

2.  4-way Shoulders (Combo #3):
x8 25/25
x8 25/25
x8 25/25

3.  Shoulder Pistions (Combo #2):
x8 40/40
x8 40/40
x8 40/40

4.  Rot. Cuff (Combo #5):
x8 25/25
x8 25/25
x8 25/25

5.  Plate Raise (Combo #4):
x8 45
x8 50 
x8 50


*DARING GREATLY* 

It is not the critic who counts,
not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled,
or where the doer of deeds could have done them better.  

The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena,
whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood,
who strives valiantly who errs and comes short again and again,
who knows the great enthusiams, the great devotions,
who spends himself in a worthy cause, 
who at the best, knows in the end the triumph or high achievement,
and who, at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while *daring greatly*,
so that his place shall never be with those timid souls,
who know neither victory or defeat.

-Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Brother, Very nice lookin w/o!!! And very inspirational reading  

In the infamous words of Rocky :*GO FOR IT*


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 18, 2005)

I have been sick since Wednesday (3.16.05), just a general weak feeling and some nausea.  I still don't feel 100% but can't stand just laying around doing nothing so I did some quick curls.

3.18.05 Friday:
2000:
1.  Bent Over Concentration Curls:
x8 45/45
x8 45/45
x8 45/45  
x8 45/45

2.  Situps:
x100 BW


I got this out of DuncanDonuts signature, I hope he doesnt mind me using it, I found it very fascinating and wish to post it here too:

"A related myth is that "to become explosive, one must train explosively." This is dimissed quickly if basic physics are understood. Explosiveness, in the context of resistance training, refers to the ability to generate maximum force and velocity in the briefest period of time. Force is the muscular exertion produced by the soft tissues. Changes in velocity are merely a result of the force - one cannot have changes in velocity (or the concept of velocity) without force. Therefore, in order to increase velocity, force must increase. But in order to increase force beyond current ability, there must be a structural change in the tissues: a change that is accomplished through progressive overload methods (resistance exercise) and increasing muscle size, regardless of the veloicty utilized in such training.

It is a myth that fast movement works FT muscle fibers (those largely responsible for hypertrophy and strength increases), whereas slow speeds work ST muscle fibers (those utilized during endurance-type activities). ST fibers are only slow relative to FT fibers. Even under fast conditions ST fibers may be the only fibers called upon if the intensity (effort/demands) is low. In other words, FT fibers dominaate only when muscular tension and effort are amplified, regardless of velocity. The continuous and blazingly fast reflexes and quickness of table tennis players are evidence of this phenomenon (Where are their big muscles?).

To elucidate, FT fibers exhaust quickly, whereas ST fibers can contract for a very long time: several hours, in fact. If a boxer performs several left jabs at a heavy bag followed by one hard right hook, it can be deduced that the jabs are low in intensity (litttle effort), relatively speaking, while the right hooks are high in intensity (great effort). However, the velocity of a jab can be quite fast, although it requires far less effort to execute than a right hook. In a boxing match, it is possible to jab during all rounds, almost non-stop. Yet, maximum effort right hooks can only occur sporadically and at extreme metabolic costs. In effect, since FT fibers are exhausted quickly, they cannot be responsible solely for the fast, lower intensity jabs executed time and again for a long duration. Therefore, although the velocity of a jab is high, action predominantly is the result of ST fibers.

It has been argued further that the velocity and rate of force must be maximum (explosive) to call upon FT fibers. However, unless there is a great enough opposing force, there is no biological reason why the body would expend additional energy to call upon the more metabolically uneconomical FT fibers." 

- Exercise Science: Theory and Practice


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

OMG Brother, feelin sick and STILL movin 45's on Concentration curls  
Hope ya feel better soon


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Having back problems??

How old are U??

Your W/O's sound good, you want to get to 250 lbs?


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeh I have had slipped discs on two occasions in my back.  

Im 18.  

Oh yeh 250 is my ultimate goal, at a BF% near what Im at now ~ 9-ish.

Thanks Angel, I really thought I was gonna chunk after my situps, but I kept it down.  Lol, I really shouldnt have done anything but I couldnt help it.

Anyhow, Im head off to Aruba this week for spring break!!  Wooo hoo... the place Im staying at has a full weight room and a rock wall so I will be lifting everyday down there.  I will record my workouts down there and post them once I get back, as I dont think I will have internet access down there, although I may, dunno.  

Angel keep kicking ass in your workouts!!! 

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks Brother Jeff, have a great time and keep those KILLER w/o's of your own rollin in!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 31, 2005)

Spring Break in Aruba was fantastic!!  I met some people who I will never forget and I hope I get to see them again.

Luckily they had a decent weightroom, just dumbbells to 50# and everything else was a machine, but I taught a few people how to work hard!  They also had a rock wall which provided good forearm workouts!  

Anyways here we go with all the workouts:

3.20.05 Sunday

1730:
1.  Leg Extension (MA):
x10 137.5
x10 150
x10 175
x10 175
x10 175

2.  DB Bulgarian Squats:
x10 25/25
x10 25/25
x10 25/25

3.  Single Leg Squats:
x5 BW
x5 BW
x5 BW

4.  Jump Sissy Squats:
x50 BW
x50 BW
x50 BW

5.  Tuck Jumps:
x10 BW
x10 BW
x10 BW

6.  Shoulder Pistons:
x8 50/50
x8 50/50
x8 50/50

7.  4 Way Shoulders:
x8 25/25
x8 25/25
x8 25/25

8.  Lateral Raise:
x5 45/45
x10 35/35
x20 30/30
x30 20/20
x35 10/10
x45 5/5

9.  Rot. Cuff (Combo #10):
x10 25/25
x10 25/25
x10 25/25

10.  Rot. Cuff Decel (Combo #9):
x10 10/10
x10 10/10
x10 10/10


I have not failed.  I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.  

     -Thomas Edison


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 31, 2005)

3.21.05 Monday
0845:
1.  Bench (MA):
x8 175
x8 187.5
x6 200
x6 200

2.  Cable X (MA):
x8 6/6
x8 6/6
x8 7/7
x8 7/7

3.  Push Pull (MA):
x8 6/6
x8 7/7
x8 8/8
x8 8/8

4.  Power Push:
x20 40/40

5.  Wide Grip Chins:
x8 BW
x8 BW
x8 BW

6.  Seated Row (MA):
x12 16
x12 16
x12 16
x12 16
x12 16

7.  Situps:
x100 BW


Failure doesn't mean you are a failure... it just means you haven't succeeded yet.  

     -Robert Schuller


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 31, 2005)

3.23.05 Wednesday

1730:
1.  Bench (MA):
x6 200
x6 200
x4 212.5
x4 212.5

2.  Cable X (MA):
x8 6/6
x8 6/6
x8 7/7
x8 7/7

3.  Seated Row (MA):
x12 16
x12 16
x12 16
x12 16

4.  Shrug (MA):
x12 16
x12 16
x12 16
x12 16

5.  Sigle Arm Skullcrushers:
x8 40/40
x8 40/40
x8 40/40

6.  Alternating Wide Grip Chins:
x3 BW
x3 BW

7.  Chins:
x10 BW
x10 BW
x8 BW

8.  Pulls:
x6 BW
x6 BW

9.  Flutter Kicks (4 Count):
x50


One fails forward toward success.  

     -Charles F. Kettering


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 31, 2005)

2.24.05 Thursday

1630:
1.  Leg Extension (MA):
x10 175
x10 175
x10 175

2.  DB Bulgarian Squats:
x10 40/40

3.  Calf Raise Sissy Squats:
x50 BW
x50 BW
x50 BW

4.  Single Leg Calf Raise:
x15 50
x15 50
x15 50

5.  3 Way Calf Raise:
x15 BW
x15 BW
x15 BW

6.  Shoulder Pistons:
x8 50/50
x8 50/50
x8 50/50

7.  4 Way Shoulders:
x8 25/25
x8 25/25
x8 25/25

8.  Wrist Curls (Combo #9):
x10 25/25
x10 25/25
x10 25/25

9.  Reverse Wrist Curls (Combo #8):
x10 10/10
x10 10/10
x10 10/10

10.  Hanging Knee Raise:
x25 BW

11.  Flutter Kicks (4 Count):
x25 BW

12.  Situps:
x50 BW


Never confuse a single defeat with a final defeat.  

     -F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 31, 2005)

3.25.05 Friday

1530:
1.  DB Fly:
x8 40/40
x8 40/40
x8 40/40

2.  3 Way DB Pushups:
x10 BW 
x10 BW
x10 BW

3.  Diamond Pushups:
x20 BW
x20 BW
x20 BW

4.  Seated Rows (MA) (Combo #5):
x15 16
x15 16
x15 16

5.  Chins (Combo #4):
x8 BW
x8 BW
x8 BW

6.  Concentration Curls:
x8 40/40
x8 45/45
x8 45/45

7.  Lying Single Arm Tricep:
x8 45/45
x8 45/45
x8 45/45

8.  Wrist Curls (Combo #9 & #10):
x10 25/25
x10 25/25
x10 25/25

9.  Reverse Wrist Curls (Combo #8 & #10):
x10 10/10
x10 15/15
x10 15/15

10.  Wrist Flexion (Combo #8 & #9):
x10 10/10
x10 10/10
x10 10/10

11.  Calf Jumps (Combo #12):
x15 BW
x15 BW
x15 BW

12.  Single Leg Calf Extension:
x15 BW
x15 BW
x15 BW


There are defeats more triumphant than victories.  

     -Michel de Montaigne


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 31, 2005)

3.28.05 Monday:

1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225
x3 245
x3 255
x3 265

2.  DB Bench:
x8 80/80
x8 80/80
x8 80/80

3.  Full BB Row:
x12 135
x10 155
x10 155
x8 165
x8 165

4.  Shrugs:
x20 315
x20 315


"Welcome to the real world of training. Pain is weakness leaving the body. There is no time for bullshit if you want to grow. Growing requires attention, food, balls-to-the-wall training, sleep and none of that crying and whining bullshit. As I have recently stepped forward to a higher level of competing, some things have changed for me while others have stayed the same-motivation, desire, drive and that Animal instinct to go for the kill by sinking your fangs into the jugular of your goal and biting down, crushing its windpipe, making it gasp for air till it falls to your claim. It's mine and no one else's???"

     -"On Top of the World", by Bulldog, animalpak.com


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 31, 2005)

2.29.05 Tuesday:

0900:
1.  Sumo Walk:
x2 full court

2.  4 Corner Jump:
x:30
x:30
x:30

3.  Squat:
x3 275
x3 315 (back pain)

4.  4 Way Shoulders (Combo #5):
x6 30/30
x6 30/30
x6 30/30

5.  Rot. Cuff (Combo #4):
x20 30/30
x20 30/30
x20 30/30


"The unmotivated. The weak. The ones that always have an excuse for why they have not yet reached their goals. You know the type of person I???m talking about. The ???could have been???, the ???should have been???, the ???almost was something??? type. Are you one of them? Or do you grab your dreams by the balls, take control of what you want, and go after it? Do you have the heart, determination, drive, persistence, perseverance, and that animal lust for that which will undeniably be yours one day? Do you want to be big? Strong? Can you muster up enough drive and ambition every time you are in the gym to give your all? Can you mentally say fuck the world and everything in it cuz all that exists right now is this weight I am about to move, no matter what? 

Listen up brothers. Motivation is the key to anything in life. In the world of iron, only the motivated will survive. There is nothing like the feeling of adrenaline coursing through your veins like a jacked up hydraulic pump making you shake, sweat, and filling you with anger and rage right before a heavy lift. It???s the fucking best. I love it. You have to love it. If you don???t you should probably go buy a fitness magazine and read up on the latest to firm up that fat ass of yours. Did I say that? Sorry, I guess that may have been a little rough, but fuck it, so is training like an Animal. 

Moving iron takes motivation. Growing to those sick proportions of the ones we consider freaks takes motivation. Some of my favorite motivators are heavy music, new gyms, and different training partners to bang heads and compete with while training. Training with someone who is stronger and much more developed is a great motivator. Lastly and probably the most powerful motivator for me is finding that one thought that enrages me enough to rip someone???s arms and legs off. 

I won???t share my thoughts, cuz they are mine and may be a little twisted, but they work for me. What???s life like without a spine? I don???t know cuz I have one. I imagine it would be a life full of fear of failing to the point that you are a doormat for anyone who wants to wipe his feet on you. Are you willing to let others wipe their feet on you? Can you find a way to light a fire in you to make you push? Take a look at some of the most successful people in the world and they are all motivated. Shit, even some of the worlds most notorious criminals have motivation to act out they way they do. One truly motivated person can inspire everyone around them.

Right now you are probably thinking how the fuck is this article going to help motivate me? Here???s how, man. I want you to pick a goal. Whether it???s a few extra pounds to a heavy lift, or a few extra inches of muscle on your body, take a look at what you want. Be realistic cuz you are never going to put on 100 pounds of solid muscle in a month no matter how motivated you are. Now ask yourself, ???Why did I pick this goal???? Is it cuz you want to impress some hottie? Maybe it???s cuz you are tired of being the fat guy? Or is it cuz you want to break records in competitions and look like a fucking animal? The reason for picking the goal is the same thing that should motivate you. 

Take the lead out of your dirty underwear and get moving. Not tomorrow, today. Don???t put it off. Get to work now. Believe in yourself and go get what you want. No, don???t just go get it. Attack it and take it cuz it???s yours. Take it cuz you know that in your heart if you don???t, you will never forget that it was there all along for the taking and you just bitched up and let it go. You have to be able to look yourself in the mirror everyday of your life. How is it going to feel if you let goals and aspirations pass you by? Love it, live it, be it... 

One thing I love about what I do is that I knew all along in my life that it was exactly what I wanted to do. I never let anyone tell me different. I remember when I first started to compete as an adult and having family members say, ???Why are you still doing that???? I have some very successful people in my family but mostly ???could have beens??? and ???should have beens???. They never took what they wanted. Most of them thought I was wasting my time. It???s funny how those same people now brag about me being in a magazine or on TV for the nationals. They doubt me no more! This is fuel for me. I am different. Are you? 

Can you say that when you were 16 and you wanted to be huge, win titles and compete for pro status, that you actually followed through? I can. I???m not saying this to brag but it???s a great feeling when you can say I had a dream and instead of letting it go like everyone else, I actually went for it at all costs. I hope that it motivates and shows my kids, once I have some, that if you really want anything bad enough, you can reach it. Picking a competition and training, dieting, sacrificing, all seem hard at the time, but when you nail that fucking title to the wall and claim it as your own, it???s the best feeling in the world. And no one can take that away from you. 

So what???s inside you? This is it. This is the time. There is only now. Tomorrow is a dream and a day away. Can you go after what you want? Yes, only if you are motivated. The real question is, are you? Or do you believe that tomorrow will come and bring the motivation with it? Yeah well while you are waiting for tomorrow, I will be doing heavy squats and deads today to turn pro while you are watching me do so on TV. Animals? Yes, at Animalpak.com we are. Why? Cuz we go after what we want and we don???t wait for tomorrow to bring us motivation. 

Be real. Don???t be fake. Be smart. Don???t waste your time. Find that spark inside you and make it the biggest fucking fire around. Let it burn out of control. Take control of your destination and never give it up. Stop making excuses. Make it work. All the pleasures in life cannot compare to living your dream. If you dream of being big, strong, lifting heavy, competing, and winning then go do it. Get off your ass. The only thing that I fear is the thought that one day I may not have a dream, so I will not let this one go until I get all that I want. Take it. Be an Animal. Fuck everything else."

     -"Fuck Everything Else," by Bulldog, animalpak.com


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 31, 2005)

3.30.05 Wednesday

1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225

2.  CG Bench:
x3 225
x3 235 (2)
x3 235

3.  Concentration Curls:
x8 45/45
x8 50/50
x8 50/50

4.  Chins:
x15 BW


"...High volume has taken a bad rap in the magazines and many people scapegoat their injuries on high volume. The human body is made to overcome obstacles??? It's called evolution, natural selection. The strong survive as the weak fall by the wayside and the way to strength is through training. Training is sets and reps??? So why are you sitting here reading? GO TRAIN. Now."

     -"Life is a Freakshow," by Machine, animalpak.com


----------



## Musclebeach (Mar 31, 2005)

3.31.05 Thursday

0900:
1.  Farmers Walk Relay:
xF  97.5/97.5  45/45  40/40  35/35  (12 total minutes, approx 3/8 mile)

1800:
1.  Run
x1mi 7:00


"If you saw Atlas, the giant who holds the world on his shoulders, if you saw that he stood, blood running down his chest, his knees buckling, his arms trembling but still trying to hold the world aloft with the last of his strength, and the greater his effort the heavier the world bore down upon his shoulders--what would you tell him to do?" 

     -Ayn Rand


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 1, 2005)

I kinda got into the zone on my Seated Rows today, you'll see.

4.1.05 Friday

0900:
1.  Bench:
xF 185 (21)

2.  Straight Bar Curl (Flinch v. Big Tim):
x10 95
x9 95
x8 95
x7 95
x6 95
x5 95
x4 95
x3 95
x2 95
x1 95


1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x5 255
x5 235

2.  Incline Fly:
x8 30/30
x8 30/30
x8 30/30
x8 30/30

3.  Pullover:
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80

4.  Seated Row (MA):
x15 16
x15 16
x15 16
x15 16
x15 16
x12 16
x12 16
x20 14
x20 14
x20 14
x30 12
x30 12

5.  Lat Pulldowns (MA):
x8 10
x8 10
x8 10
x8 10
x8 10

6.  Chins:
5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5=50


"The Freaksville Five

Paramount among those elements that separate everyone else in the world from the bodybuilding elite is a particular appearance. The look that suggests that the ample muscle they carry is not a fleeting apparition, but instead, tangible slabs of enduring concrete poured and set into place over many years??? In short, muscle that ain't going anywhere. Along with this aesthetic comes the notion that these individuals are just as strong as they are big, and vice versa--they are not fragile porcelain statues but instead hulking utilitarian masses capable of dragging a 4x4 out of a mud pit by its bumper with their bare hands. They are brutes and savages in the noblest possible sense of the words. 

The fact that such a look is so coveted grows out of our most inborn traits, tracing back to before the birth of fire. One would imagine this was the same form displayed by the alpha male of prehistoric tribes--the one who was depended upon to provide food and shelter and protection from aggressors. You, Animal, are the modern descendent of this ancient warrior chief. In order to look the part, and walk to the walk of your forefathers, you are gonna have to put in some work. Do the ball busting due diligence. Pay the price upfront and in full by implementing exercises into your training so old school and archaic that your primitive ancestors would scoff at their simplicity. Its time to get primal. Its time to get fuckin' huge. This is the Freaksville Five. 

Deadlift
Man up, get low and yank that bitch off the floor. The deadlift is as bare bones and as point blank as it gets. You think you're strong? Prove it. A bodybuilding staple born out of its powerlifting roots, the deadlift is no pretty boy exercise. It makes you strain and grit your teeth??? It causes you to spit and curse??? It beats you to a pulp and leaves you sore for days. Include a few sets of these motherfuckers at the beginning or end of your next back session and witness their physique altering effects. Blasting the lumbars, lats, rhomboids, traps, glutes, hammies, abs, bis and forearms, the deadlift is simply too powerful a movement to ignore. 

Squat
It takes a rare breed to stand up to adversity, to carry the weight of the world across your shoulders and rise to the occasion. The squat is the personification of the human struggle. Man conquering the elements, raw strength in its purest form. The human body must struggle to properly execute the squat while still being able to walk upright the next day. The muscle groups of the upper torso unite to support the loaded barbell--the ironclad union of the delts, traps, lats and arms work to lock the weight into place. The lower back and abs protect the core against the crushing weight above. The quads and hammies steady the weight as the descent begins. In the depths of the hole, the glutes initiate the explosion that sends the load skyward. At the top the quads fire on all pistons as the weight is squeezed to lockout. The grittiest of the hardcore the squat'll grow every inch of ya. 

Pullover
You say you wanna be thick son? This is your exercise. Grab a meaty dumbbell and lay across a bench, placing your shoulders and neck on the pad. Holding it with both hands, and keeping your arms relatively straight, lower the dumbbell behind your head and focus on the massive stretch as it takes your breath away. Raise the dumbbell slowly until it is suspended perilously above your mug and contract every muscle in your torso. Upper pecs, lats, serratus, abs and tris, this motherfucker tears down the house. Overlooked for far too long, dumbbell pullovers deserve their moment in the sun.

Bench Press
Like fighting against an elephant sitting on your chest, the bench press requires every ounce of effort the Animal can muster. You've got two options: shove back or get pancaked. This sort of life or death struggle yields big results: a densely armored breastplate, with shelf-like upper pecs and lower pecs that are so thick and heavy that they fold over. Not to mention front delts that pop and ham hocks for triceps. You have to do them right, however, or they'll do you wrong. Bring it or don't bother benching at all. Fuck the ego pressing of the halfwits in your hood, these bad boys must be done properly. Hold the weight at arms' length and control that shit. Lower the bar slowly and under control, like a spring being compressed. At the bottom explode out of the pit and drive towards the ceiling. Squeeze your pecs into lockout, envisioning juicing a grapefruit. Prioritize these on chest day and watch your pecs blow the fuck up. 

Shrug
Atlas shrugged, and so should you. Nothing says power like big fucking traps. For a movement with one of the shortest ranges of motion, the shrug pays huge dividends. Knotting yourself into a heaving ball of muscle, the shrug makes you appear to be growing even as you perform the exercise. Nothing short of all out effort can be tolerated with shrugs, which can be executed in a number of different fashions (standard barbell, behind the back barbell, dumbbell) all to the benefit of your overall physique. Blasting your traps, delts and forearms simultaneously, dedication to hardcore shrugging over time will make it appear that your head is simply sitting directly atop gigantic traps. Fuck it, having a neck is overrated any damn way. 

There you have it, the Freaksville Five. All you'll ever need to be the biggest, baddest motherfucker possible; a beast from days of yore when men were men and hard work was its own reward. You are a throwback to a simpler time, Animal, a member of a long lineage that dates back to the birth of mankind and traces all the way through the golden era of our beloved sport. You are the standard bearer for the new millennium, whose spirit belongs to a distant era. You are the alpha male, the ruler of the roost, the leader of the pack. Life is good."

     -"The Freaksville Five," G Diesel, animalpak.com


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 1, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Brother Jeff!!! Sure don't look like you took time off   I sure would say you got in the "zone"  

I love your writings at the bottom of your posts Brother, really nice and motivational!!!
"the freaksville 5" LOVED IT!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 6, 2005)

4.4.05 Monday:

1930:
1.  Chins (on ropes):
8/9/10/9/8/7/8/7/6/7/6/5/6/5/4/5/4/3/4/3/2/3/2/1/2/1=120


"Do not ever quit."

     -Unknown


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

Musclebeach said:
			
		

> 4.4.05 Monday:
> 1.  Chins (on ropes):
> 8/9/10/9/8/7/8/7/6/7/6/5/6/5/4/5/4/3/4/3/2/3/2/1/2/1=120






AWESOME, I envy your pulling strength!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 6, 2005)

Angel ~ I envy your strength in everything else!

4.6.05
1515:
1.  Leg Press:
x10 360
x10 405
x10 450
x10 540
x10 585
xF 495 (21)

2.  Military Press:
x3 135
x3 145
x3 155

3.  Lateral Raise:
x8 45/45
x8 45/45
x8 40/40


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 6, 2005)

4.6.05 Wednesday
1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225

2.  Close Grip Bench:
x3 225
x3 235
x3 240

3.  Roman Chair Dips:
x35 BW
x20 45

4.  Concentration Curls:
x8 45/45
x8 50/50
x8 50/50
x8 50/50

5.  Behind Back Wrist Curls:
x10 135
x10 135
x10 135


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2005)

2 AWESOME w/o's there Brother!!! You can realy move some weight


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 8, 2005)

4.08.05 Friday
0900:
1.  Bench:
x3 185
x3 245
x2 275
x1 335 <--- New PR

2.  Straight Bar Curls:
x6 135
x6 135
x6 135

3.  Roman Chair Dips:
x20 BW
x20 BW+25
x20 BW+35


1200:
1.  Chins:
10/11/12/11/10=54
x2 BW+45


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2005)

on your PR!!! Killer lookin w/o there Brother Jeff


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 13, 2005)

4.11.05 Monday

0900:
1.  Bench (2 second pause):
x5 225
x5 230
x5 235 (4)

2a.  Chins:
xF 15
xF 8
xF 6

2b.  DB Row:
x6 97.5/97.5
x6 97.5/97.5
x6 97.5/97.5

3.  Barbell Lying Tricep Ext.:
x6 90


1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225

2.  Complex Bench (Heavy 3 / Explosive Throw 5):
x3 245 / x5 100 
x3 245 / x5 100 
x3 250 / x5 100 

3.  Rack Deads:
x5 225
x5 225
x5 275
x5 285
x5 295

4.  Seated Row (MA)
to neck:
x15 16
x15 16
x15 16
x15 16

to abs:
x15 16
x15 16
x15 16
x15 16

5.  DB Bench Punch:
x8 80/80
x8 80/80
x8 80/80


"???His place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who knew neither victory nor defeat.??? That is the real shit right there. Words spoken by President Theodore Roosevelt almost a century ago. The man Teddy was speaking of is the kind of guy we all need to be... A gladiator in the arena of life. The risk taker, the warrior, the one willing to go all out and put it all on the line in pursuit of his dream. The man who takes control of his destiny, antes up and puts it all on the table, knowing that it is better to dare greatly and fail, than to play it safe and never try at all. Fuck that. Life is too short and there ain't no reset button on this game... There ain't no return flight on this trip, so it is about time we step up to the plate and go for ours today, because tomorrow may never come. 

There are steps to be taken to illuminate the path of success. We always need to conceive a master plan to be executed and carried out, forever progressing towards a goal just over the horizon. Laying a foundation for the house of our dreams starts with just one brick. Once you start pulling those new bricks from the pile and laying them in place, the wall grows pretty quickly. Visualize your goals; pile up those bricks, and use these tools to lay them in place. Before you know it, you'll be living large in a mansion fit for a king. 

Conceive to Achieve
Before we get ahead of ourselves lets clear one thing up, you've first gotta know what in fact it is that you want out of life. Who are you really? What makes you happy? What makes you proud? What motivates you? What is your ideal life? You need the answers to these questions or you are going nowhere fast. You need to identify your goals clearly and in detail before you can set out to achieve anything. The more you know about yourself and what you want out of life, the easier it is to map out a game plan to get there. 

First Things First
Prioritize, my friend. If you want to be a bodybuilder more than anything else in the world, then bodybuilding has to come first-before everything else. Ok, maybe I'm overstating the need for tunnel vision, but one must be consumed by and preoccupied with their goals in order to reach them... you gotta do your homework. You get out what you put in, believe that. You have to find time to train, to prepare your food, to eat and to take your supplements, to be about the business of being a bodybuilder. Yeah, you need to be a little obsessive, but that is what it takes to be the best at anything. If that is asking too much, then get used to being an ???also ran.??? Don't worry; you won't be lonely-that isn't an exclusive club.

Tiny + Small + Little = One Big Motherfucker
If your goal is to gain 20 quality pounds in the next year, know that it ain't going to happen overnight. That isn't how this game works. Not to mention the fact that running to the scale everyday with your 20-pound goal in mind is going to make the incremental daily progress seem minute to the point of being inconsequential. Break your goals down into their simplest terms. Twenty pounds in one year works out to 5 lb. every three months, which is less than 2 lb. a month, less than half a pound a week. When stripped down to its bare essence the final goal seems far less daunting and each tiny target needed to get there seems all the more attainable. Set up each little challenge and knock it down, then move on to the next. Sometimes all it takes is some finely tuned perspective to put us over the top. 

Be That Guy
You see him in your head, in your mind's eye. He is as clear as the image in your bathroom mirror--the perfect you. The best friend, the perfect husband or father, the ideal businessman, the best bodybuilder who ever lived??? In your mind, in the depths of your being, ???he??? is ???you.??? That vision can be your greatest ally on the road to success. When faced with a particular situation--punking out on a training session, calling out of work, cheating on your diet or your girlfriend--stop and ask yourself, ???What would the perfect me do in this spot???? Answering that question honestly makes giving anything less than your best effort nearly impossible. The more often you behave in keeping with how your ideal vision of yourself would act, the closer you are to bringing him to fruition. One day he might wink back at you in your reflection. 

The status quo is a motherfucker, Animal. It hangs around our necks every day of our lives. Society calls us to be less. It demands that we be average, cuz the less we make of ourselves, the less the rest of the world has to live up to. Who the fuck cares what the next man expects of you if it doesn't jive with your dreams? Free yourselves of the tiny, narrow-minded expectations imposed upon you and go for yours. Criticize no man but yourself. Do what it is you feel you were put on Earth to do and fuck everything else. Our time here is short, so don't waste a second of it being anything less than your best, anybody other than yourself. Do ???you??? until the fuckin' wheels come off..."

     -"Ante Up," by G Diesel, animalpak.com


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

Awesome w/o there and Love the articles yu have, very inspirational, just like your w/o's!!! Keep it goin Brother Jeff!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 13, 2005)

Lately I have been "getting into the zone" or maybe my concentration work is finally kicking in, but I have really been getting into certain exercises, you'll know which one below.

4.12.05 Tuesday

0900:
1.  Leg Ext (MA):
xF stack (15)

2.  Sissy Squats:
xF 800


1515:
1.  Military Press:
x5 135
x5 145
x5 155

2.  Lateral Raise:
x5 45/45
x10 40/40
x20 30/30
x30 20/20
x40 10/10
x45 5/5

3a.  Calf Jumps:
x15 
x15 
x15

3b.  Single Leg Calf Ext.:
x15
x15
x15


I was going to copy a good quote about pain, or quote John Defendis down here in my inspirational part of my post for the day.  But I have been thinking about several things concerning many different things.  Things I have seen in the weightroom and things I have seen around.  So I thought I would write my own little article.  Tell me if its dumb or not.

Many of you may look at my above workout and say it's cake!  You might say, "shit I bust out 1000 sissy squats in 10 minutes!!."  Good for you, I'm not there yet, but I am busting my balls to get there. 

Our Advanced Weightlifting teacher had just handed out copies of about 5 pages out of a book called Dinosaur Training by Brooks Kubik.  It is an absolutely amazing book on how to train hard and different ways to train.  The 5 pages he handed out were the chapter on concentrating...   

I had just roasted my legs on Leg Ext. and was walking over to a bench to start Sissy Squats.  I was in a zone.  I was going to destroy this set of sissy squats.  The most sissy squats I had down before was a set of 2 minutes.  I did 150ish if memory serves.

Before I even hit the bench I knew I was going to get at least 300.  That was what my mind told me I could do.  That was a good rational number considering 150 was the most I had ever done.   

I hit 800 in somewhere around 15 minutes.  My quads were on fire from about rep 150, but I simply took it rep by rep, no rest, just work.  The pain was excruciating but nothing could stop me.  Watching the other people do their set till "failure" and giving up when they started to feel a burn just fueled me to push harder and grind out rep after rep.

The bell rang when I was at about 775.  I want to stop.  No my mind wanted to stop.  My body could still go though.  I had to get 800.  I HAD TO.

Your mind/spirit fails before your body does.  You MUST be mentally strong to succeed.  You MUST find a way to tell your mind to shut the fuck up when it is telling you to quit and let your body do what it can do.    

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2005)

Great lookin w/o and even better article. I used to think people would look at my weights and laugh, then I finally decided that doesn't matter. All that matters is that I did it. Not everyone can do what we do, so I say you are a STUD, keep up the hard work and you'll go far in the Lifestyle, that WE choose!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 15, 2005)

4.14.05 Thursday

0900:
1.  DB Shoulder Press:
x8 60/60
x8 60/60
x8 60/60

2.  DB Scations:
x8 40/40
x8 40/40
x8 40/40

3.  Lateral Step-ups:
x10 70/70
x10 70/70
x10 70/70

4.  Depth Jumps:
x6
x6
x6

5.  Decline Serratus:
x15 225
x12 315


"Leave your ego at the door. Train with weights that make sense."

     -animalpak.com


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 15, 2005)

4.15.05 Friday

0900:
1.  Pushups (Hot 100 ~ How many sets to get 100):
2 sets

2a.  DB Bench:
x6 80/80
x6 80/80
x6 80/80

2b.  Power Push:
x8 50/50
x8 50/50
x8 50/50

3a.  Pullovers:
x8 80
x8 80
x8 80

3b.  Tricep Bench Dips:
x50 
x50 
x50


1615:
1.  Chinups:
8/8/8/8/8/8/8/8=64


"Steve Michalik was not your typical gym owner. He didn't care about the business, nor did he care about hurting anyone's feelings. As a matter of fact, Steve Michalik really didn't care about much of anything except training. Now I don't mean training as it is referred to by mere mortals. No this type of training had a whole new meaning. After all, Steve's motto was "Train beyond the pain...and death is your only release." The gym attendant pointed towards an area of equipment that was roped off and said "Steve is over there training but I wouldn't bother him if I were you!" Well, Mr. Gym attendant , you're not me, I thought to myself. After all I was an aspiring champion who had placed fifth in the recent local teenage contest and I figured that Steve would be happy to talk to me. NOT! It went something like this... "Hi Steve, I'm John DeFendis, and I wondered if ..., I didn't even get to finish my sentence when this hulk of a man transformed into something monstrous. I wished that I had brought along a cross or a wooden stake to drive through his heart because that would have been the only way to prevent what was about to happen next. He threw the dumbells he was curling, at my feet and started screaming hysterically "I'm going to kill you if you don't get the hell out of here, I'll kick your ass. Get the hell out, and don't ever come near me while I'm training!""

     -excerpt from "Intensity or Insanity 1," John Defendis, defendis.com


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2005)

You just keep pumpin them killer w/o's out, your Da Man!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 23, 2005)

I was at freshmen orientation at the Air Force Academy for the past few days.

4.22.05 Friday
0900:
1a. Bench:
x5 225
x5 235
x5 245

1b.  Bottom Rack Bench:
x8 185
x8 185
x8 185

2a.  Full Arnolds:
x6 50/50
x6 50/50
x6 50/50

2b.  Tricep Bench Dips:
x90 BW
x90 BW
x90 BW


"Leave your ego at the door. Train with weights that make sense."

     -animalpak.com


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

How did the orientation go? Good lookin w/o too Brother Jeff!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 25, 2005)

Angel, it went very well thanks for asking.  I found out the Academy has both a Bodybuilding club and Powerlifting club!  So I am very pysched about that!

I've decided I'm going to keep my running stuff on here too.

4.25.05
0900:
1.  Hot 100 Pushups:
2 sets

2.  Hot 100 Tricep Bench Dips:
2 sets

3a.  Barbell Curl:
x8 135
x8 135
x8 135

3b.  Wrist Curl:
x20 135
x20 135
x20 135

4.  Bench:
x1 225
x1 275
x1 315 (0)

1700:
1.  4 Miles:
Not Timed


"The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do."

     -Walter Bagehot


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 26, 2005)

4.26.05 Tuesday
0900:
1.  Sissy Squats:
x:60 BW
x:60 BW
x:60 BW

2.  Depth Jumps (~36in box):
x8 BW 
x8 BW 
x8 BW

3.  Harvard Blasts (~24in box):
x8 BW
x8 BW 
x8 BW

4.  Slides:
x10 BW
x10 BW
x10 BW

5.  Leg Press:
x20 405
x20 430
x20 450

1515:
1.  Clean and Press and Behind Neck Press:
x3 135
x3 135
x3 135

2.  Lateral Raise:
x5 45/45
x8 40/40
x10 35/35
x20 30/30
x30 20/20
x35 10/10
x40 8/8
x45 5/5

3.  DB Military Press:
x5 45/45
x8 40/40
x10 35/35
x20 30/30
x30 20/20
x35 10/10
x40 8/8
x45 5/5

4a.  Calf Jumps:
x20 BW
x20 BW 
x20 BW

4b.  Single Leg Calf Raise:
x20 BW
x20 BW 
x20 BW


"The Difficult is that which can be done immediately; the Impossible that which takes a little longer."

     -George Santayana


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 26, 2005)

Whoa Brother Jeff, your last 2 w/o's where awesome!!! Looks pretty intense too!!! Thats cool they have both a BodyBuilding and PowerLifting club. Are ya gonna join? Which one or both???


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 28, 2005)

Angel ~ I plan on doing both of them.  However the training for each is quite different, so I think I would put the Bodybuilding club as #1, because I really enjoy volume training. 

By the way, where are you from Angel?  Im from Indiana.

4.28.05 Thursday
0900:
1a.  4-way shoulders:
x8 30/30
x8 30/30
x8 30/30

1b.  Full Arnolds:
x8 45/45
x8 40/40
x8 40/40


"We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act but a habit."

     -Aristotle


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 28, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother Jeff!!! Coolness on the Clubs too!!!
I am from Illinois, about 10 minutes outside of St. Louis!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (Apr 29, 2005)

Awesome Angel, I have flown through the St. Louis airport many times, not my favorite airport in the world lol.  

4.29.05 Friday:
0900:
1.  Bench:
xF 155 (38)


1730:
1.  4 Miles
NT


"The future depends on what we do in the present."

     -Gandhi


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2005)

Mine neither!!!  
38 reps? Oh man, can you say..............


----------



## Musclebeach (May 2, 2005)

5.2.05 Monday
0900:
1.  Iron Cross:
xF 30/30 (1:22)


1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225
x3 245
x3 255
x3 265
x1 285
x1 285
xN 350

2.  Lo Row:
x12 230
x12 240
x12 240

3.  Shrugs:
x100F 315

4.  3-Way Bench (3in bar):
x5 145
x5 155
x5 175


"Only those who dare to fail greatly can ever achieve greatly."

     -Robert F. Kennedy


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Killer w/o!!! BIG numbers, and I love that saying at the bottom


----------



## Mudge (May 2, 2005)

Curls and benches look great from what I've seen, it seemed like forever for me to rep with 135 on the straight bar.


----------



## Musclebeach (May 3, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Had the AP Calculus test today so no morning workout.  Weight-room was locked after school... wasnt to happy about that.

I am going to put up some pics of our strongman comp at school in my profile sometime and on my picture site.  They are sweet.

5.3.05 Tuesday
1600:
1.  Weighted Run:
3 Miles BW+15


"Those who think they have not time for bodily exercise will sooner or later have to find time for illness."

     -Edward Stanley


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

That sucks!!! How did the test go?
Can't wait for the new pics Brother Jeff!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 3, 2005)

Well I felt pretty good about it... but what can I say?  It was 4+ hours of Calculus.  I got a hard workout today, but I dont like to workout my brain!! lol

-Jeff.


----------



## Musclebeach (May 4, 2005)

5.4.05 Wednesday
0900:
1.  Team Railroad Tie Farmers Walk:
x400m 5 people 3:48


1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225

2.  CG Bench:
x3 225
x3 235
x3 245

3.  Chinups:
x12 BW
x10 BW
x8 BW
x6 BW+10#

4.  Railroad Tie Flip:
x5 220
x5 220
x5 220


"You can't have any successes unless you can accept failure."

     -George Cukor


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

Real SOLID lookin w/o there Brother Jeff!!!
Where do you get these sayings at the bottom of your sig.? I love 'em!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 7, 2005)

5.5.05 Thursday
0900:
1.  Team Leg Press:
x8:00 - 5 people - 300# - 366reps - I did 142


1515:
1.  Railroad Tie Flip:
x4 170,175,210,220
x4 170,175,210,220
x4 170,175,210,220
x8 170,175,210,220,220,210,175,170
x10 220


"Why is it that...In a lifetime full of Suffering, Pain, and Hardships, some of us will take it upon ourselves to inflict even more pain?"

     -John Defendis


----------



## Musclebeach (May 8, 2005)

I tried inverted pulls today and they absolutely destroyed me, really brought my chinup numbers down.  Also I have never puked so much after a workout as I did after my afternoon workout!  At least I know I worked hard.

5.6.05 Friday
0900:
1.  Team Bus Pull 
x50m - 33,000# - 5 people - 48sec

2.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225
xF 225 (11)


1515:
1.  Pushups (Warmup):
x75 BW

2.  Decline DB Press:
x8 70/70
x8 70/70
x8 70/70
x8 70/70

3a. Inverted Pulls:
x10 BW
x10 BW
x10 BW
x10 BW

3b.  Wide Grip Chins:
x10 BW (8)
x10 BW (6)
x10 BW (4)
x10 BW (4)

4a.  Alternate Hi/Lo Row:
x8 200
x8 200
x8 205
x8 205
x8 210
x8 210
x8 220
x8 220

4b.  CG Chins:
x8 BW (6,2)
x8 BW (6,2)
x8 BW (6,2)
x8 BW (6,2)
x8 BW (6,1,1)
x8 BW (6,2)
x8 BW (5,3)
x8 BW (4,2,1,1)


"Most bodybuilders would probably be considered extremists to normal people, meaning we take everything to the extreme. We push harder, go heavier, take it right to the fucking edge. Or we just have more drive, desire and balls. In some areas of this sport that is the best way to go at it, for example, heavy lifts, supersets, giant sets. All this in an attempt to break down more muscle tissue so that, in return, more will grow back and we become bigger and bigger to the point of being extremely large and muscular. "

     -"On Top of the World, Part III," Bulldog, animalpak.com


----------



## Musclebeach (May 8, 2005)

5.7.05 Saturday
1600:
1.  Run:
x4mi BW


"Never go to bed mad.  Stay up and fight."  

     -Phyllis Diller


----------



## King Silverback (May 8, 2005)

AWESOME w/o there Brother Jeff!!! No problem about the journal, it's my pleasure and you also help me stay motivated in mine!!! It's like a family on here, ya know


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2005)

Dude, you have some really...um...interesting w/o items in there.  Where do you find this stuff?  It looks intense!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 9, 2005)

Angel ~ thanks man, you are the man!

Pylon ~ I think there is something wrong with my head or something!! lol.

5.9.05 Monday:
0900:
1.  Towel Hang:
xF BW (1:03)


1515:
1.  Inverted Pulls:
x10 BW
x10 BW
x10 BW
x10 BW

2.  DB Row:
x8 97.5/97.5
x8 97.5/97.5
x8 97.5/97.5
x8 97.5/97.5

3.  Pushups (Chest warmup):
x75 BW

4.  Bottom Rack Bench (3in bar):
x5 135
x5 185
x5 205

5.  Shrugs:
x20 315
x15 365

6.  Partial Deads:
x5 365
~had to go to vball practice


"The will to win can be so great that you lose sight of what got you there in the first place-patience, persistence and perseverance."

     -"On Top of the World, Part III," Bulldog, animalpak.com


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Brutal, dude.  Just brutal.  Way to go!


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

Beyond awesome, great job!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 10, 2005)

5.9.05 Monday
Abs
2230:
1.  Non-stop (situps/twisting situps/flutter kicks/scoops/pikes/etc...):
x5:00


One of my most favorite quotes of all time:

"Success consists of going from failure to failure without loss of enthusiasm."  

     -Winston Churchill


----------



## LW83 (May 10, 2005)

Hey man, great w/o.

Why are you doin' heavy dead's at the end?


----------



## Musclebeach (May 10, 2005)

Pylon ~ Thanks man.  I love brutality!

Angel ~ Thank you for the encouragement as usual, it keeps me pushing.

LW83 ~ Thanks, I just did them to finish my back off, they were just partials.  I did however do full deads today, I know, I know, not smart.


5.10.05 Tuesday
0900:
1. Bottom Rack Squat:
x3 225
x3 275
x3 315 (1)(belt)

2.  Deadlift:
x3 315
x3 345
x3 365 (belt)


1515:
1.  ATF Squat:
x5 135
x5 185
x5 225 (belt)
x5 235 (belt)

2.  Leg Press:
x10 450
x10 495
x10 540

3.  Military Press/Behind the Neck Press:
x3 135 (belt)
x3 135 (belt)

4. Full Front Raise:
x6 40/40 (belt)
x6 40/40


~vball practice 1600-1800


1815:
1. Run
x1mi (1/2mi @ 2:37) BW


"We never know, believe me, when we have succeeded best."  

     -Miguel de Unamuno


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

Wow!!! Another killer w/o there!!! Great job


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Looking good!

 Man, everyone did legs today.  I can't wait to do mine tomorrow.  I had to do cardio today.


----------



## Musclebeach (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys.  Lol, I did legs today and was spose to run a timed mile, haha no way, legs were roasted.

-Jeff.


----------



## Musclebeach (May 11, 2005)

5.11.05 Wednesday
1515:
1a.  CG Bench:
x10 185
x10 185
x10 185

1b.  French Press:
x10 95
x10 95
x10 95

1c.  Pullover:
x10 95
x10 80
x10 80

2.  Concentration Curls:
x8 45/45
x8 50/50
x8 50/50

3.  Chinups:
11/10/9/8/7/6/5/4/3/2/1=66


"There is no point at which you can say, "Well, I'm successful now.  I might as well take a nap.""

     -Carrie Fisher


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

Good lookin w/o and Sick, SICK chinups!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 14, 2005)

5.12.05 Thursday
1515:
1.  Front Squat:
x3 135
x3 225
x3 225
x3 225

2.  Leg Press:
x10 450
x5 630

~vball practice 1530-1800




5.13.05 Friday
0900:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 225
x3 245
x3 260
x3 275

2.  DB Row:
x10 97.5/97.5
x10 97.5/97.5
x10 97.5/97.5

3.  DB Bench:
x3 97.5/97.5
x3 97.5/97.5
x3 97.5/97.5


1530:
1.  Run:
x4 miles


"Some people dream of success... while others wake up and work hard at it."

     -Author Unknown


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2005)

Good solid displlay of power there Brother Jeff!!! Last 2 w/o's look great!!! Keep it goin


----------



## Musclebeach (May 15, 2005)

Thanks Angel!

We won our vball tournament this weekend (Saturday).  We beat the number one team in the state (Cathedral).  

I have pictures from everything anyone could ever imagine here:

http://community.webshots.com/user/musclebeach191

Check them out if you feel interested.  In the part called 'Random Dumb Pictures' at the end I have a few from cheerleading.  

-Jeff.


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2005)

Brother Jeff!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

Congrats on the win.  I checked out the pics...Hamlet day, huh?


----------



## Musclebeach (May 16, 2005)

Thanks guys you are both awesome people!!!


*Note ~ 97.5# DB are tractor weights, 80# are the heaviest actual DBs we have.  

5.16.05 Monday
0900:
1. Team Dumbbell Relay Run:
6x400m - 5 people - I ran twice - 40# DB (puke)(puke)


1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225
x2 275
x1 350 (0)
x1 350 (0)
x3N 365 

2.  Bottom Rack Bench (half lockout):
x3 225
x3 245
x3 275 (1)

3.  DB Bench:
xF 97.5/97.5 (5)

4.  Full BB Row:
x5 135
x5 185
x5 235

5.  Wide Grip Rear Chinups:
x5 BW
x5 BW
x5 BW
x5 BW

~vball practice 1600-1800


"The two hardest things to handle in life are failure and success."

     -Author Unknown


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

Great work out.  Awesome pressing strength.


----------



## Musclebeach (May 17, 2005)

I have very mediocre pressing strength.  500# would be great, lol.

Yeh Hamlet Day... it was for English.  I had the best costume and I got a lot of extra credit... well worth making a stop to Goodwill, lol.  


5.17.05 Tuesday

~Volleyball practice 0600-0730


0900:
1.  Rick Shaw Relay (rubber railroad tie, drag it):
5x100m - 150# rubber tie - :29


~Cheerleading Partner Stunting (high tosses, toss-hands, press extensions, press cupies, half ups, full ups) 1530-1615


"The closer one gets to the top, the more one finds there is no "top.""

     -Nancy Barcus


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

That looks pretty tuff Brother!!! How's it goin for ya? Looked at the pics, looks like thats a vein poppin in your arm, Good job!!! Napoleon Dynamite was a killer movie too!!!


----------



## Musclebeach (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Angel... I too love Napolean Dynamite, thats my sis standing next to me in those pics, needless to say she likes it too!! 

Things are going ok for me.  I am running quite a bit which is killing my ability to gain weight.  I already have a hard time eating enough but add running in there and that is another 600+ calories I have to eat *double thumbs down*.  

Monday I failed at 350 on benchpress.  I was very close and am going to try it again on friday.  I really like the singles/double/triples on benchpress.

With my cheerleading partner and I stunting a few days a week, Im kind of considering cheering in college.


5.18.05 Wednesday
0900
1.  Team Tire Flip
5x~25m - Big Ass Tractor Tire - Each person goes once


1515:
1.  Close Grip Bench:
x5 135
x5 185
x5 225
x5 225
x5 225

2a.  Barbell curl:
x5 135
x5 135

2b.  Pullover:
x8 97.5
x8 97.5

2c.  Chinup:
x10 BW
x10 BW
*go more next time or add ~10#

2d.  French Press:
x8 90
x8 100


~Volleyball 1600-1715


~Run 4 miles


"The Sky is no limit"

     -My Grandpa wrote this in the card he sent me today


----------



## Musclebeach (May 19, 2005)

Today has been a horrible day, I try to make each day the best I can, but today just sucked.  

5.19.05 Thursday
0900:
1.  Ultimate:
x5:00 game
x5:00 game
x5:00 game


1515:
1.  Squat (just below parallel):
x3 135
x3 225
x3 275
x3 315
x3 315

2.  Leg Press:
x10 450
x10 540
x10 630

3.  Lying Hamstring Curls:
x10 plate 5
x10 plate 6
x10 plate 6

4.  Barbell Press (Front/Rear=1):
x3 135
x3 135
x3 135

5.  Shoulder Pistons:
x5 60/60
x5 70/70

6.  Single Leg Calf Raise:
x10 50
x10 50

7.  3-Way Calf Raises:
x10 BW
x10 BW


~Volleyball Regionals 1800-2100
Huntington North 25-8 25-11 25-11
Fort Wayne Wayne 25-11 25-20 25-19
REGIONAL CHAMPS ~ State May 28th


"It is wise to keep in mind that no success or failure is necessarily final."

     -Author Unknown


----------



## Musclebeach (May 20, 2005)

5.20.05 Friday
0900:
1. Ultimate:
x5:00 game
x5:00 game


1515:
1.  Bench:
x3 135
x3 185
x3 225
x3 245
x3 275
x1 295
x1 315 (0)

2.  DB Bench:
x5 97.5/97.5
x5 97.5/97.5
x5 97.5/97.5 (4)

3.  Barbell Row:
x5 135
x5 185
x5 225
x5 225

4.  Partial Deads (level 4):
x5 275
x5 275
x5 315
x5 365
x3 405
x1 455
x1 495 (0)

5.  Wide Grip Chinups (front/rear=1)
x5 BW
x5 BW (4)
x5 BW (4 front, 3 rear)


"Success and failure.  We think of them as opposites, but they're really not.  They're companions - the hero and the sidekick."

     -Laurence Shames


----------

